# Mysterious Killer Lurks on Olympics Grounds



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Not really sure where this should go, so went with Wildlife.

London 2012: hunt on for mystery 'goose-killer' near Olympic Park | Sport | guardian.co.uk

'Olympic Monster' Lurking In Waters By London 2012 Site

BBC News - 'Goose-killer lurks in River Lea' near Olympic Stadium

Killer water beast lurks at 2012 Olympic site | The Sun |News

That should do it, plenty of stories about though.

So, what do we think? Has anyone seen anything strange? Is it Bigfoot?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

It could well be an escaped crocodile or something similar, escaped DWAs or large snakes aren't unheard of...
Or a large fish. Again, not unheard of.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

According to another site (which I cant find now!) a Croc or Alligator wouldnt be possible, as people would have seen them basking on the land. But, I think, if people arent expecting to see it, and not particularly looking for it, they could quite possibly miss one in the open. Maybe not a Nile, but a dwarf of some form or another could easily go unnoticed. they are, after all, well camoflaged.

They also said, that people would notice it doing a death role on the goose, but again, it wouldnt really need to, a goose isnt that big that it would put up a huge fight.

I love stories like this though, Crypozoology fascinates me, especially plausible ones such as misplaced animals. We have a big cat in my old village apparently.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Tarron said:


> According to another site (which I cant find now!) a Croc or Alligator wouldnt be possible, as people would have seen them basking on the land. But, I think, if people arent expecting to see it, and not particularly looking for it, they could quite possibly miss one in the open. Maybe not a Nile, but a dwarf of some form or another could easily go unnoticed. they are, after all, well camoflaged.
> 
> They also said, that people would notice it doing a death role on the goose, but again, it wouldnt really need to, a goose isnt that big that it would put up a huge fight.
> 
> I love stories like this though, Crypozoology fascinates me, especially plausible ones such as misplaced animals. We have a big cat in my old village apparently.


Yes I did think after posting a large reptile could be unlikely... I mean, doesn't it have to surface to eat its prey? I know it's got that flap at the back of the throat that stops water getting down its oesophagus, but it would have to lower that flap to eat the prey under the water. And of course as you've mentioned, the basking... I dunno, we as humans can be very curious and notice anything out of the ordinary... someone would probably have noticed a croc/alligator basking by now!
I'm leaning towards a large predatory fish... or MAYBE a snake...
Ooh, I love stories of big cat sightings, they're so intriguing!


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> Yes I did think after posting a large reptile could be unlikely... I mean, doesn't it have to surface to eat its prey? I know it's got that flap at the back of the throat that stops water getting down its oesophagus, but it would have to lower that flap to eat the prey under the water. And of course as you've mentioned, the basking... I dunno, we as humans can be very curious and notice anything out of the ordinary... someone would probably have noticed a croc/alligator basking by now!
> I'm leaning towards a large predatory fish... or MAYBE a snake...
> Ooh, I love stories of big cat sightings, they're so intriguing!


I doubt very much if anyone will find out what it is, if of course its anything.

There are loads of big cat sightings round Lincolnshire, at least one or two have to be legit.


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

much will depend on the type of goose... i've seen Egyptian geese 'vanish' under the water only to resurface some distance away. it's not what you'd expect a large bird to do, but they do it.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I for one cant see how an alligator or python can survive here at this time of year.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

oil spill robbing the bird of it's protective feather covering?they sink pretty quick if that happens.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

If it was happening in the water, then a snapping turtle would be a good candidate, they will take out large surface prey if hungry enough


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ophexis said:


> Yes I did think after posting a large reptile could be unlikely... I mean, doesn't it have to surface to eat its prey? I know it's got that flap at the back of the throat that stops water getting down its oesophagus, but it would have to lower that flap to eat the prey under the water. And of course as you've mentioned, the basking... I dunno, we as humans can be very curious and notice anything out of the ordinary... someone would probably have noticed a croc/alligator basking by now!
> I'm leaning towards a large predatory fish... or MAYBE a snake...
> Ooh, I love stories of big cat sightings, they're so intriguing!


If you like big cat sighting then you will love this:
Back in 2009 when i was still in school i went hiking with my classmate's and that and me and another 2 mate's went off from the group to a quicker way we thought and we stoppped at a bridge over looking the train track's whilst we were looking at these train track's we noticed a dead rabbit in the track's and then this BIG black cat walk on and started rippping the rabbit to shred's and eventually it carried it off.
I say it's a cat because of it's tail was long like a cat's and was walking like a cat we were so SHOCKED.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

The goose killer could be a big Wels catfish, but it's cold for them to be active this time of year.
Fished for them in the Ebro in Spain, go to 8ft plus in length and 300 pound in weight there........ 
Easily able to take a goose, one that size. Not 'usually' able to get that big over here but you never know, they will literally take whatever they can fit inside their massive mouths. Saw one take a ten pound plus carp in one go over in Spain....... :gasp:

http://www.welscatfish.co.uk/spain1.htm

http://animal.discovery.com/fish/river-monsters/wels-catfish/


----------

